# just finished beeswing euc and curly maple table top on singer treadle base



## vegas urban lumber (May 4, 2017)

cut some book matched slabs from the neighbors eucalyptus that blew over in the wind. boiled them in coconut oil and beeswax to stabilize them. centered them up on a curly maple. end capped in sheet steel and faux rivets. mounted it on a singer treadle base. headed for a show in boulder city this weekend with it

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2017)

That's cool... the faux rivets are a nice touch!

Never heard of the coconut oil/wax boiling trick, but I think @Don Ratcliff uses that same combo on his skin. I'm pretty sure @rocky1 dips his French fries in it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 4, 2017)

well i got about 20 gallons of 97 degree coconut oil. made butcher block preserve out of it by melting it with hard bees wax and some mineral oil. i found that for especially unstable woods (eucalyptus). if i boil the board or blank in the oil for 20 minutes or so i can displace the water with oil and eliminate much of the shrinkage and movement. makes the wood extremely heavy though.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 4, 2017)

here are 2 end tables that i just finished for that same show. mesquite rounds cut from local landscape tree removal log

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 4, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's cool... the faux rivets are a nice touch!
> 
> Never heard of the coconut oil/wax boiling trick, but I think @Don Ratcliff uses that same combo on his skin. I'm pretty sure @rocky1 dips his French fries in it.




the faux rivets are actually carriage bolts, glue into a hole drilled through the steel and into the wood. the steel plate is actually attached with stainless countersunk deck screws that were welded and ground over after being screwed in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

Nice work. I'm partial to the treadle tables! Working on my second one now.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 4, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice work. I'm partial to the treadle tables! Working on my second one now.
> 
> View attachment 127311


what kind of wood is yours, is that a drawer in front


----------



## Tony (May 5, 2017)

Great tables Trev, the Mesquite ones are my favorite. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 5, 2017)

It's white Cedar. It's not a drawer, it's a piece of wormy chestnut that the brace is attached to.


----------



## barry richardson (May 5, 2017)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well i got about 20 gallons of 97 degree coconut oil. made butcher block preserve out of it by melting it with hard bees wax and some mineral oil. i found that for especially unstable woods (eucalyptus). if i boil the board or blank in the oil for 20 minutes or so i can displace the water with oil and eliminate much of the shrinkage and movement. makes the wood extremely heavy though.


Great looking table! When you say you boil the wood, I assume you mean submerge it in the heated oil? as oil does not actually boil.... at least in a deep fat fryer it don't....


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 5, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Great looking table! When you say you boil the wood, I assume you mean submerge it in the heated oil? as oil does not actually boil.... at least in a deep fat fryer it don't....



you are correct, submerged wood in the hot oil, continued heating of the oil (displaces) boils the water out of the wood. probably about 350 to 400 degrees on the oil


----------

